#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  eot detial

## cytech

Hi, All



Extension of Time EOT, what are the document need to prepare for the justification of EOT to substantiate claim in any construction.

Regard's
CySee More: eot detial

----------

